# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Ford Focus Pininfarina convertible - photo

## Altair

Ford Focus convertible designed by Italian design firm Pininfarina.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...e_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

1975 Alfa Romeo Eagle concept car - photos
1969 Ferrari Sigma Formula One show car - photo

----------


## odd one

Make it electric and it would sell quite well. As successful as the Audi A4 convertible was, should be a no brainer.

----------

